# GFK und KG-Rohre



## thommy1963 (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo an Alle,

zunächst nochmal vielen Dank für die rege Beantwortung meines 1. Anliegens. Ihr seid echt ne tolle Truppe.

Nun die 2:

Ich werde ja mein Becken mit GFK auskleiden. Stimmt es, das GFK und HT-Rohre sich nicht vertragen, ich muss also KG-Rohre nehmen?

Muss ich dabei auch einen speziellen Bodenablauf nehmen wegen der GFK-Auskleidung?

Vielen Dank an Euch vorab.

Thommy


----------



## Frank (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Thommy,

ich schätze es handelt sich beim "nicht vertragen" zwischen GFK und HT-Rohr um die schlechten Klebeeigenschaften vom HT-Rohr. 
Ich selbst wollte vor kurzem HT-Rohr mit KG-Rohr verkleben. Das war mit einer Art "Innotec" nicht möglich.
Zwar hielt der Kleber am KG-Rohr, aber vom HT-Rohr konnte ich ihn einfach wieder abstreifen, überhaupt kein Kontakt.
Jetzt ist es mir gelungen beide Rohre zu kleben, in dem ich diese zunächst mit einer Heißluftpistole erwärmt, und dann mit Heißkleber verbunden habe. 
Bis heute hält es "Bombenfest". Wie sich das allerdings über die Jahre mit ständig wechselnden Temperaturen macht, ... keine Ahnung.

Es gibt spezielle Bodenabläufe für GFK, ob du so einen allerdings unbedingt verwenden musst, oder auch andere in Betracht kommen, werden dir hier bestimmt die User beantworten, die schon ein GFK Becken haben.


----------



## Todde (5. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Thommy,
seit ich meinen Gartenteich (GFK) plane,hat man mir generell zu KG-Rohren (Qualität, Langlebigkeit, etc.) geraten. Bezüglich der Veträglichkeit kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Es gibt spezielle Bodenabläufe für GFK - Teiche. Mein Rat an dich wäre eine Kontaktaufnahme mit "Olafkoi", der mir netterweise Bilder von dem entsprechendem Teichzubehör zugeschickt hat.
MfG
Todde


----------



## Frank (5. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,

stimmt, da hat Todde recht. HT-Rohr musst du im Winter gut "einpacken" da es nicht Frostsicher ist. 
Normalerweise darf dieses Rohr nur *im* Haus verwendet werden. 
Die Verkäufer im Baumarkt wollten es mir sogar tatsächlich ausreden, diese für den Filterbau im Freien zu verwenden...    solche Dussels  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## olafkoi (5. Feb. 2006)

Moinsen 

Zur kurzen Erklärung 
HT Rohr grau ist aus PEHD Material oder weich PVC (leicht ölhaltig) HT Rohr läst sich ganz sch.... Kleben und wenn es klebt hält es meist nicht lange. KG Rohr ist aus Hart PVC und für das Erdreich gedacht. KG Rohr läst ich mit Innotec (OBI Kleben und Dichten genau das selbe aber günstiger) sowie auch mit PVC Kleber . Auf KG Rohr hält genauso GFK.
Bei den Bodenabläufen kann ich dir so viel sagen spare nicht am falschen ende !!!! Gfk Bodenabläufe weren fest mit dem Teich verbunden wogegen die PVC Bodenabläufe aus 2 Hälften bestehen und verschraubt werden müssen . 

gruß

Olaf


----------

